# Macho!



## motocrash (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Aug 7, 2018)

LOL! :D:rolleyes:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2018)

HA HA HA boy that should bring on them mountain girls. :)

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 7, 2018)

Lol.

I got a free sample after smoking a chicken yesterday....needless to say, I ended up getting kicked to the couch.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 7, 2018)

xray said:


> Lol.
> 
> I got a free sample after smoking a chicken yesterday....needless to say, I ended up getting kicked to the couch.



Sheesh!
You slave over a hot smoker, then get kicked to the couch.
That's gratitude for Ya! :mad:


----------

